# Garbo Garbo Garbo ??????



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WTF man????? is there a prize for having the most posts or something....what are you getting at? .....Half the new posts are random questions from Garbo!!! ....don't know him.....sure he's a good guy, just very confused about WHY someone would devote so much time to thinking up random questions, over and over and over.......:001_huh: ...I know some new members pull that S$*t to bump up their post count so that they can post for sale items, but Garbo has thousands of posts already !!!!! Maybe he's writing a book!!.???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually it takes almost no effort at all. 


I will stop. 

Sorry to bother you. 



.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You've been a member since 2010..... Post on Garbo you ole OG member you..... " I like Garbos post" find another forum douche...


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dont stop..... They are great to read.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I enjoy reading Garbos questions with out them Id be out of reading material. Plus if they contain useful information or a good laugh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 sky rocket using Forum Runner


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I actually enjoy most of them even if I don't agree with you. [email protected]&k um if they can't take a joke Garbo keep it up! You don't have to read them if you don't want!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo has been posting questions on here longer than you have known of this forum. One of the few original members that still post in here since the sale. Do a search and you will see some of the most active threads have been started by him.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> WTF man????? is there a prize for haveing the most posts or something....what are you getting at? .....Half the posts are random questions from Garbo!!! ....don't know him.....sure he's a good guy, just very confused about WHY someone would devote so much time to thinking up random questions, over and over and over.......:001_huh:


 I have often wondered how he comes up with some of the questions! No disrespect intended just wondering. Heck I can barley bring something good to the the table. Lots of knowledge and experience I'm guessing.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Garbo's posts are greatness. If you don't like em, don't read em!


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Plus what else is there to talk about? There isn't much fishing going on...ahhhh, can't wait for the weather to get better soon so that we can talk about our good days on the water and the biggens we catch! Til then, keep it going!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I look at this as a social forum. If Garbo or anyone else posts a topic of interest for members, I see no problem. He has started a number of threads that have received a lot of response. Those that didn't went away into cyberspace to never be heard of again.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

I've known him for a good while and met him through this forum...along with his family...great bunch of folks! 

I always like his posts, they are mind/thought provoking...and I usually relate to most of them...

if he posted every time he caught a fish or shot a deer, his post count would double or triple...

don't need to stick up for him because his actions proceed him...

and I believe he is writing several books or already has and I'd be first in line to buy one...

mike


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Garbo post are great


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Garbo has been posting questions on here longer than you have known of this forum. One of the few original members that still post in here since the sale. Do a search and you will see some of the most active threads have been started by him.


 
*Chase, it's cool you remember......*

*A Dead Forum is Worthless. *

*If you could imagine being at a party and no one is talking, that is what a Dead Forum can be compared to. *

*I admit.... I like to read, like to learn and like to hear other's thoughts. If I have offended anyone I will apologize both publicly and privately if needed. *

*I simply prompt something to read and it is normally pretty good reading. *


*Sorry again if I have bothered anyone with my selfishness. *



*.*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

He's been posting them as long as I can remember. I enjoy it and try to reply to most all of them.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

His questions really make you think. Even the simplest of questions, stir up some great debates/conversation. And like Ox said, sometimes you get some useful information. For an example, I'm getting a lot of great foods to take out on my next trip. 

So if they bother you, don't click on them...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I enjoy reading most of them. If it applies to me ill try to post. However, today it does appear that he may have got on the whiskey and started drunk posting.lol


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> I enjoy reading most of them. If it applies to me ill try to post. However, today it does appear that he may have got on the whiskey and started drunk posting.lol


 

*That's funny. *

*But Nope. *


*Ryan......PM Sent.*




.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Keep up the good work Garbo. I have enjoyed reading your post and it's up to me whether or not I read them, it's not for me to wonder what or why you do what you do.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I have never met Garbo and hardly ever respond to his/your post but alway's read and enjoy them. 

And you are right about a dead forum Garbo.

I thank you for your post Garbo. Keep popping out.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Garbo said:


> *That's funny. *
> 
> *But Nope. *
> 
> ...


Havent talked to you in a while Curtis! Glad youre doing good buddy. No PM yet but im sure its coming through.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally I find Garbo's post pretty entertaining he just making conversation dude...nobodys making you read them.


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

Firefishvideo said:


> WTF man????? is there a prize for having the most posts or something....what are you getting at? .....Half the new posts are random questions from Garbo!!! ....don't know him.....sure he's a good guy, just very confused about WHY someone would devote so much time to thinking up random questions, over and over and over.......:001_huh: ...I know some new members pull that S$*t to bump up their post count so that they can post for sale items, but Garbo has thousands of posts already !!!!! Maybe he's writing a book!!.???


 
Thought this what the forum was for . Maybe you should start you own forum/web site then you can post when you want . This might not be the site for you . Post on Garbo...


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

keep it up Garbo. I always visit your posts.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang Curtis ! 
Maybe YOU ought to run for President.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Didn't mean to attack you personally garbo ....I had not considered the "keeping things flowing" angle....I'm just different....If I don't have anything vital to say, I don't....It's good that there are other kinds of people ,who keep the conversation going!...
..So know I guess somehow I have attained Douchbag status....I guess My hours of video from local wrecks which I have posted for members enjoyment amount to nothing.....guess I'll stop them as well....kind of a waste of my time anyway.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Firefishvideo said:


> Didn't mean to attack you personally garbo....but I guess somehow I have attained Douchbag status....I guess My hours of video from local wrecks which I have posted for members enjoyment amount to nothing.....guess I'll stop them as well....kind of a waste of my time anyway.


Don't cry, it's ok. You came across strong and got checked.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Didn't mean to attack you personally garbo....but I guess somehow I have attained Douchbag status....I guess My hours of video from local wrecks which I have posted for members enjoyment amount to nothing.....guess I'll stop them as well....kind of a waste of my time anyway.


 
*I am somewhat confused. *

*I don't think anyone has spoke out negatively, or stated that you have wasted your time about something you have posted at all. *

*Please don't stop doing whatever it is you contribute as that is what a forum is all about and your contribution is very important. *

*I simply don't understand why you would feel why your contribution is a waste of time, and why you would want to stop contributing. *




*.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Didn't mean to attack you personally garbo....but I guess somehow I have attained Douchbag status....I guess My hours of video from local wrecks which I have posted for members enjoyment amount to nothing.....guess I'll stop them as well....kind of a waste of my time anyway.


You are missing the point. Your videos help contribute to this forum just as Garbo's post. Without post like your videos and Garbo's questions/experiences this forum is nothing. Everyone might not enjoy reading Curtis's thread as everyone might not watch your videos but it proves as great info to those who can take from them.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You know .... on second thought.....maybe garbo should have his OWN section! ....that way everyone elses posts don't get pushed off the page so dang fast that the people that don't spend every last minute of their lives on here will see them before they are out of sight.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep 'em coming


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cry, it's ok. You came across strong and got checked.


 Actually I asked a question and got called a douchbag, and was told by multiple members to go find another forum.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

And feel free to share, ladies.....drama drama....


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> You know .... on second thought.....maybe garbo should have his OWN section! ....that way everyone elses posts don't get pushed off the page so dang fast that the people that don't spend every last minute of their lives on here will see them before they are out of sight.


Someone got there feelings hurt because his post didnt get as many views as Garbo's. Poor thing!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Someone got there feelings hurt because his post didnt get as many views as Garbo's. Poor thing!


 Well, I wasn't thinking of myself, I had not posted anything, I was thinking that I was missing the new posts of other members because of the spamming (with good intientions, but still sort of spamming).
..and I guess if you want to get technical, this IS my thread and it already has almost 400 views!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

How is posting threads related to fishing considered spamming?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Splittine said:


> How is posting threads related to fishing considered spamming?


It's not really important....I just realized that the biggest clue to the fact that you are In the wrong place is that no one understands what the hell you are talking about....so since no one seems to understand why I asked the question in the fist place, I will quit wasting everyone's time trying to defend the question. Again, I wish gargo the best, seems everyone really enjoys his posts.....I do think that I deserved a little more respect than I got though. No worrys ....I will one day be buried azz up so that all can kiss my a$$


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Didn't mean to attack you personally garbo ....I had not considered the "keeping things flowing" angle....I'm just different....If I don't have anything vital to say, I don't....It's good that there are other kinds of people ,who keep the conversation going!...
> ..So know I guess somehow I have attained Douchbag status....I guess My hours of video from local wrecks which I have posted for members enjoyment amount to nothing.....guess I'll stop them as well....kind of a waste of my time anyway.


So this was vital?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Not only have I learned a lot about Curtis through his posts, but I have learned a lot about a lot of different things, and, a lot about a lot of members on here.

Good work Garbo. Now, quit apologizing and ask the next question please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you're not a douchbag...it's okay and i enjoy your posts/videos as much as the next guy...don't let it get to ya...

this same topic has been brought up before...read or don't...i'm sure curtis isn't trying to derail your threads or anyone else's...it's your thread and you asked for it by posting it...move on, you're point has been taken...we know what opinions are like...


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

i enjoy your videos so please keep shooting. i recently got a gopro and am always looking for inspiration to make my own videos, so please don't stop posting. your not a douchebag, its just that with this forum your not aloud to ask questions like that. you have to be an "OG" to have any power here and have to have lived in pensacola since the 50's. you questioned one of their OG's and everybody jumped on your back. and don't break cardinal rule number two and bash any local businesses


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

marmidor said:


> I have often wondered how he comes up with some of the questions! No disrespect intended just wondering. Heck I can barley bring something good to the the table. Lots of knowledge and experience I'm guessing.


I was on the forum when he was doing it and I just laughed because of reading his posts on here from the past. I figured I would give it a while and come back later(now) and check it out, always interesting and thought provoking and usually topics that have multiple diffrences of opinion.

firefish dont stop posting the videos Its neat to see them especially knowing its our local resources... you were just asking a question and it definately would have had alot of responses, none of which should have been to tell you to find another forum or to call you a DB...

Garbo replied and didnt even do that, in your post you said he was probably a good guy and you were just asking why.
And if no name calling on the playground would occur the next part of the post would be like
wait for it 

Didn't mean to attack you personally garbo ....I had not considered the "keeping things flowing" angle....I'm just different....If I don't have anything vital to say, I don't....It's good that there are other kinds of people ,who keep the conversation going!...

and this would have never been said

..So know I guess somehow I have attained Douchbag status....I guess My hours of video from local wrecks which I have posted for members enjoyment amount to nothing.....guess I'll stop them as well....kind of a waste of my time anyway. 
__________________
www.firefishvideo.com 

and there is no telling what has posted since I started this response so who knows what else wouldnt have been said
oh yeah I wouldnt be posting this


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Double post....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Garbo just likes to keep a good conversation and is one of the few people who can engage in a heated debate and not get his panties in a wad about someone disagreeing with him.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang !


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I like Garbo's posts also. Here's the tally,

GARBO 99.9% in favor:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Firefish .1%


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah, the yearly what the hell is Garbo doing post. Seems like every year or even every six months we have somebody that posts about Garbo's posts wondering why he does it. Just part of this forum's regularly scheduled programing.:thumbsup:

There was a while when Garbo left for a while. Everyone, even people that questioned his posts in the past wondered where he was and why he wasn't posting anymore.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> WTF man????? is there a prize for having the most posts or something....what are you getting at? .....Half the new posts are random questions from Garbo!!! ....don't know him.....sure he's a good guy, just very confused about WHY someone would devote so much time to thinking up random questions, over and over and over.......:001_huh: ...I know some new members pull that S$*t to bump up their post count so that they can post for sale items, but Garbo has thousands of posts already !!!!! Maybe he's writing a book!!.???


Man......stir up a nest! Curtis has been a member forever w/ a few of us. He has always asked random questions and its great ta read folks responses. You learn alot about folks by the way they type responses, so it's like studying a person. 

If you don't like his style, plainly opt out to reading his post, its easy!

Keep on keeping on, Curtis!!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Curtis is a great guy and his posts keep us flowing during the off times.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Even though I don't participate in most his question posts I do read about every one of them except the hunting ones.

It's just expected just like the Wed. Night meeting post by Litecatch. Heck people even post, a Garbo type of question when it ain't Garbo posting it. Funny thing is most of those only get 4-5 replies. Just one of them things where the original is just better.

Thanks for posting what you do firefishvideo.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree, Firefishvideo! Give Garbo his own section. It does push all the other posts down the page. I posted the same as you years ago (yes, years) Garbo put up a whole bunch of question posts. So i posted a thread of my own about it. Crap hit the fan and i was on Garbo's doo doo list! It was a different time back then the forum has changed so much.
PS. Thanks for the cobia jig Garbo. Really nice work and thank you. I'll try to post up a pic with it in a cobias mouth!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I for one, enjoy Garbo's questions. Reminds me of when the boys were that age, "dad, what would you do if you had a million dollars?" :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

I find Garbo's questions interesting the same way you do. "How does this guy do it?" Have you ever had a question you wanted to ask on the forum and did not cuz you did not want to "Go Garbo"? If fact I have a question or two that I have been sitting on hoping the Garbo would one day ask it. The responses when he asks a question are of much higher quality than when I ask the question. I like it when he post only one question that day. I can keep up with the contributors, then. Three or four questions in a day is harder to keep up with in the limited amount of time I get surf. Usually if there are several questions at one time, then I miss reading one or some when they roll off the bottom.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Garbo where were you in the winter when no one was wanting to chat..... lol... Nice to have something to read


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bet I know what will happen next in this saga.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Garbo said:


> *Chase, it's cool you remember......*
> 
> *A Dead Forum is Worthless. *
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> Well, I wasn't thinking of myself


*Of course you were thinking of yourself, with your very first post. *

*If you were not thinking of yourself, then why post a thread attacking another forum member?*

*As it appears, you are a forum newbie, you should really get to know someone before you start bashing them.*

*I enjoyed Curtis's Pompano Fishing Seminar at Flounders.*


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

FireFishVideo,

You pooped on the wrong pile of sand here. This is one of those thoughts that's better kept to yourself or talked about over a beer with friends. That's my only public comment, but it is thought provoking.:blink:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Dang, folks, isn't it a little early in the morning to be pissed off?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK garbofanclub.com is available! And I'd be a charter member. Keep em' coming Garbo!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:shifty:..


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *Of course you were thinking of yourself, with your very first post. *
> 
> *If you were not thinking of yourself, then why post a thread attacking another forum member?*
> 
> ...


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Garbo said:


> I will stop.
> 
> Sorry to bother you.
> .


*Now Curtis, *

*We have been down this road before.*
*Take this attitude and pack it away!!*


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

This subject comes up regularly and the outcome is always the same. Keep up the good work Curtis! I can't figure out why your posts bother some people. This place wouldn't be the same without you. 

Firefishvideo, relax!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Imho I think you are both very respected members in this community. This box with buttons and the one we walk around in. Now that being said, I don't know either of you personally. I only know what I read on this forum and what (or how) others (whom I respect) speak of you both.

Garbo- I truly enjoy your thought provoking posts as well as the posts containing wisdom to be passed on.

Firefish- You know I love your videos, and I also enjoy the many opinions and wisdoms you pass on in the diving section as well as other sections.

I think had Firefish maybe executed his question a little differently, this thread wouldn't have been so agressive. I get what you are saying about multiple "Garbo-isms" knocking other posts down the page. However, that (sometimes) is what Garbo does. That is why you have the ability to search from page to page. 

I hope what comes from this is that you both meet and have a beer and a laugh over this in the future. 

This too shall pass...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Gave me a boat cover so he has to be a good guy ! :thumbup: Keep it up Curtis !


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

OK.....fine.....What is everyones favorite color?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Favorite color..*



Firefishvideo said:


> OK.....fine.....What is everyones favorite color?


My favorite color is whatever Garbo's favorite is! :whistling:


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

good answer firefish, keep the videos coming. purple has grown on me since its my daughters favorite color.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Blue LOL


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember when I first moved to Pensacola in 03 and got a job on the Chulamar, the deckhand that trained me referred to some of the customer's as "GARBOS." They weren't happy unless they had a GARBOGE CAN full of fish to take home!! ha ha I have often wondered if that is what Garbo's name means. Fill us in, Curtis!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bing dictionary says that a Garbo is an Austrailian garbage collector lol

But I think I remember him explaining it one day something about setting the hook on fish and missing and someone called him a Garbo. I could be wrong though


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I remember when I first moved to Pensacola in 03 and got a job on the Chulamar, the deckhand that trained me referred to some of the customer's as "GARBOS." They weren't happy unless they had a GARBOGE CAN full of fish to take home!! ha ha I have often wondered if that is what Garbo's name means. Fill us in, Curtis!


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/whats-your-screen-name-mean-1225/

Whoda thunk it, the answers in a Garbo thread.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

AHH dang it splittine lol I just found it too! lol

I get asked that often. Here's mine. Garbo

Years ago when Steve owned the P/cola Pier(when it was madecompletely of wood)I fished it often and when someone fed a fish then missed the hookset, he was called a Garbo, sometimes Garb for short. I missed my fair share, but the name was the closest relation I had to Pensascola.
__________________


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

is it to much to ask for a hug ? if there was more hugging going on and not so much posting i think the world would be a better place !!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

rob883 said:


> is it to much to ask for a hug ? if there was more hugging going on and not so much posting i think the world would be a better place !!!


 I was uncomfortable talking about favorite colors,and favorite snacks but hugs are out of the question. You sure this isnt the Pensacola knitting forum? Anyone else need to talk about their feelings? JEEEEZ!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Does making survival bracelets and gun slings out of paracord count as knitting? :whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> Does making survival bracelets and gun slings out of paracord count as knitting? :whistling:


 :yes:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> :yes:


Lol Well Damn


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Imho I think you are both very respected members in this community. This box with buttons and the one we walk around in. Now that being said, I don't know either of you personally. I only know what I read on this forum and what (or how) others (whom I respect) speak of you both.
> 
> Garbo- I truly enjoy your thought provoking posts as well as the posts containing wisdom to be passed on.
> 
> ...


Well-stated. Joking and mischief aside (I'm guilty of a lot of that), this forum has some good people on it. I've met and bought items from a few folks, something I have NEVER done before and told myself I would never do.

The problem with words, jokes, ribbing is that sometimes ppl don't pick up on the tone or the tongue in the cheek. JMHO.

Maybe we are all ready for warmer temps and the fishing to pick up again? Sunday is Spring Forward Day. In honor of Garbo: Dang.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Does making survival bracelets and gun slings out of paracord count as knitting? :whistling:


 LOL!! I'd be careful with that one, he's a pretty stout fellow:yes:.

I kind of wondered about the quirky questions, but Garbo knows the right questions to ask. My wonders and worries quickly dis-appeared when Curtis beat me to the punch on a bunch of lead shot. He was getting the shot from another fine member who had a reloader as well. Curtis needed the lead, so did I, but I needed the reloader too. Curtis agreed to trade the lead shot for some other clean lead that I had and he delivered the reloader as well. If that doesn't say something about a man, I don't know what does. Curtis could ask what my favorite mouse trap bait is, and I'd check out the thread. He's a good fellow and a better father. The fact that he's had more boats than Southwind marina will hold doesn't bother me either... 
Hey Firefish, I PROLLY know how you feel. LOL!!! :whistling:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> LOL!! I'd be careful with that one, he's a pretty stout fellow:yes:.


I don't follow? I make the paracord stuff is what I was saying. The Marines make things out of paracord like survival bracelets and stuff so if its good enough for them its good enough for me lol


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> I don't follow? I make the paracord stuff is what I was saying. The Marines make things out of paracord like survival bracelets and stuff so if its good enough for them its good enough for me lol


Hay ...LISTEN.....THIS....IS ....MY FLAMMING....if you want to be flammed, please start your own thread.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> Hay ...LISTEN.....THIS....IS ....MY FLAMMING....if you want to be flammed, please start your own thread.


Alright? Enjoy your roast then sir :notworthy:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, thats better!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Curtis could ask what my favorite mouse trap bait is:


No need for a thread, the best mouse trap bait is a small piece of cotton ball placed under the tooth on the trap pedal, then smeared with peanut butter. The mouse will lick the peanut butter off until it is almost gone, BUT the scent will stay in the cotton ball and he will eventually tug at it causing the trap to trip. SNAP!
You're welcome


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 


I worked out of town all day and just got home....Wow. 

I got a few questions and comments:

1. What is an "OG"?

2. Firefish, if the oppertunity presents itself I would like to buy you a drink, if you would allow me to after this.....?

3. Where is Southwind Marina?

4. Scott you are very welcome. I don't have a Doo Doo list, so you couldn't have been on mine. I will pass on to Connor your compliment on his work. I owe you a Beer sometime. 

5. Where and How did mousetrap bait get into this? and Ryan I agree you nailed it. 

6. I have done a lot of things but to date have not been an Australian Garbage Man........Yet. 

7. Tom, thanks for the compliment, but I must admit I was as nervous as I have ever been that night at Flounders. It was cool to meet as many people as I met that night which made it all worth it. 

8. I skip all of Bay Pirates posts.......

9. Spoony, call your prediction or you don't have one. 

10. Mike (Ultralite) PM me your cell number. I will pick you and Dale up on your dock a weekend morning in the near future. 

11. My favorite Color is Burnt Orange. 




.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

OG means Original Gangster. In this instance, it just means that you have been around for a while and are one of the original people of the forum.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool.

I'm Gangsta.....


Kinda Like it...that's how I roll....




.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> OG means Original Gangster. In this instance, it just means that you have been around for a while and are one of the original people of the forum.


What was the old forum called before the original PFF? Wasn't it fishthebridge.com??


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, fishthebridge.com. I can't belive this thread is still going.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Yep, fishthebridge.com. I can't belive this thread is still going.


Evidently we are also OGs


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

ya, looks that way doesnt it...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Dang Curtis !
> Maybe YOU ought to run for President.


 
Pat, a very large and growing percentage of our Population in the United States is not ready for the ending of what is become endowed Government Programs that currently supports them and their comfortable lifestyle. 

The Federal Government needs to be cut more than in half, and there isn't enough CIA to protect the one that does it. 

Thanks for the nomination, but I don't know that I would mesh to well with the balance of our government. Most likely I would be considered Ultra Conservative and Way Too Much Common Sence to Hold Office in Washington. 

But, God do we need help. 

.


----------

